# mysql-server-5.0.95 Comparison failed



## formaltux (Jun 10, 2013)

Hello,

I'm on 9.1-RELEASE-p2:


```
pkg_version -vIL=

mysql-client-5.0.95                 !   Comparison failed
mysql-server-5.0.95                 !   Comparison failed
```

I've tried to look in /usr/ports/UPDATING but couldn't find anything.

Anyone know what to do? Or how to fix this?

Thanks.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Jun 10, 2013)

/usr/ports/MOVED:

```
databases/mysql50-server||2013-06-04|Unsupported upstream since 2012-01-09
databases/mysql50-client||2013-06-04|Unsupported upstream since 2012-01-09
databases/mysql50-scripts||2013-06-04|Unsupported upstream since 2012-01-09
```

Upgrade to MySQL 5.1, e.g. with the `portmaster -o` flag. Don't forget to `mysql_upgrade`!


----------

